#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Sistema de gerenciamento NetProvider

## thenet

Fiquei na duvida de onde poderia postar isso e vai aqui mesmo. se não for o lugar correto, por favor movam. rsrs

Bom galera, utilizo hoje um sistema que não estou nada satisfeito.

E conheci esse sistema Net Provider. Alguem, ja utiliza ele? me recomendam, quais criticas, elogios, etc.


desde ja,

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## juliohalima

Nao conheço, aqui em meu provedor usamos o TopSapp, excelente programa de gerenciamento.
Financeiro (com carnê, boleto, corte automático)
Chamados (com opção de teste de viabilidade)
Integração com Mikrotik...

Qualquer coisa, me add no msn.

----------


## Acronimo

uso o myauth2 tenho 2 licenças, em conjunto com o mk, estou super satisfeito, breve estarei com o 3, que tem o financeiro, geração de boleto, segunda via do mesmo, e o suporte do Patrick é otimo, e o valor é pequeno pelo que ele faz. recomendo, de uma olhada no www.tmsoft.com.br
abraços

----------


## damacenoneto

> uso o myauth2 tenho 2 licenças, em conjunto com o mk, estou super satisfeito, breve estarei com o 3, que tem o financeiro, geração de boleto, segunda via do mesmo, e o suporte do Patrick é otimo, e o valor é pequeno pelo que ele faz. recomendo, de uma olhada no www.tmsoft.com.br
> abraços


tenho myauth 2 tbm... como é essa integracao com o mk?

----------


## portalink

Olá a todos,

Tambem uso o myauth2, já tenho 03 licenças rodando, e vou implementar mais umas 04 nos proximos 04 meses... Ele é muito bom... O valor é bem acessivel... www.tmsoft.com.br.


Valeu.

----------


## xandemartini

> uso o myauth2 tenho 2 licenças, em conjunto com o mk, estou super satisfeito, breve estarei com o 3, que tem o financeiro, geração de boleto, segunda via do mesmo, e o suporte do Patrick é otimo, e o valor é pequeno pelo que ele faz. recomendo, de uma olhada no www.tmsoft.com.br
> abraços


Olá!

Bateu o arrependimento e estou editando o que havia escrito, fiquei com a consciência pesada.

Só quero manter o recado de que não adquiram direto a versão 3 do myauth, peguem a 2.0 e depois q estiver estável a 3.0 migrem...
É isso...

----------


## thenet

galera muito obrigado pelas respostas.

realmente ja ouvi falar muito do myauth..mas creio que ele seja bom como gateway mesmo, coisa que nao preciso, ja que vou usar como gateway central outro sistema.

o que necessito mesmo é algo melhor e mais completo, com mais suporte e flexibilidade do sistema que tenho hoje, o Vigo.

venho em contato com o Junio sobre o Net Provider e estou gostando muito do que ele esta me propondo e a promessa é de um suporte bem melhor, flexibilidade em cutomização que por ele, é atendido na hora.
Mas ele não pode me passar nenhum contato de algum cliente dele para ter uma referencia. Isso é bem complicado pra mim, pois pagar para migrar mais de 1000 clientes para outro sistema, cancelar o antigo e depois não é metade do que prometem não é facil (não esotu criticando, nem julgando ninguem. mas infelizmente no Brasil ocorre muito disso).

----------


## xandemartini

> galera muito obrigado pelas respostas.
> 
> realmente ja ouvi falar muito do myauth..mas creio que ele seja bom como gateway mesmo, coisa que nao preciso, ja que vou usar como gateway central outro sistema.
> 
> o que necessito mesmo é algo melhor e mais completo, com mais suporte e flexibilidade do sistema que tenho hoje, o Vigo.
> 
> venho em contato com o Junio sobre o Net Provider e estou gostando muito do que ele esta me propondo e a promessa é de um suporte bem melhor, flexibilidade em cutomização que por ele, é atendido na hora.
> Mas ele não pode me passar nenhum contato de algum cliente dele para ter uma referencia. Isso é bem complicado pra mim, pois pagar para migrar mais de 1000 clientes para outro sistema, cancelar o antigo e depois não é metade do que prometem não é facil (não esotu criticando, nem julgando ninguem. mas infelizmente no Brasil ocorre muito disso).


Thenet, vc usa Mikrotik? Eu também uso o Vigo, ouvi falar muito bem do ISP Integrator, da Elite Software, tem grandes provedores usando ele, e também o Bem Te Vi, da Blueone.

----------


## edielsonps

Amigo tem tambem um sistema de integração ao mikrotik em PHP + Mysql + Freeradius um sistema 100% funcional com mikrotik e está sendo desenvolvido a parte de boleto bancario nele quem quizer conhecer 

http://www.myrouter.com.br/demo 

usuario: demo
senha: demo

tem central de clientes 

http://www.myrouter.com.br/demo/userinfo.php

usuario: demo
senha: demo

maiores informações www.myrouter.com.br

----------


## thenet

> Thenet, vc usa Mikrotik? Eu também uso o Vigo, ouvi falar muito bem do ISP Integrator, da Elite Software, tem grandes provedores usando ele, e também o Bem Te Vi, da Blueone.


sim, uso mikrotik sim.

nunca ouvi falar desse ISP Integrator, seria outro sistema de gerenciamento?

O vigo trabalha legal, mas aqueles aspectos que eu disse que são os problemas dele. Faz 1 ano que tenho e 1 ano que espero que els possam fazer alguma mudança pra mim, mesmo que for numa consulta por telefone ao banco de dados de clientes, eles nem dão atenção.

----------


## xandemartini

> sim, uso mikrotik sim.
> 
> nunca ouvi falar desse ISP Integrator, seria outro sistema de gerenciamento?
> 
> O vigo trabalha legal, mas aqueles aspectos que eu disse que são os problemas dele. Faz 1 ano que tenho e 1 ano que espero que els possam fazer alguma mudança pra mim, mesmo que for numa consulta por telefone ao banco de dados de clientes, eles nem dão atenção.


Recentemente o Rafael integrou para mim a parte financeira do Vigo ao Gateway do Myauth2, ficou show de bola. Liga pra ele... Esse ISP Integrator é uma solução mais robusta, gerencia desde o gateway, financeiro, hospedagem, criação e manutençao de emails, etc e tal, tudo integrado num produto só... Porém o custo é bem mais alto... Dá uma googlada nele, q vc vai ver!

----------


## netosdr

> sim, uso mikrotik sim.
> 
> nunca ouvi falar desse ISP Integrator, seria outro sistema de gerenciamento?
> 
> O vigo trabalha legal, mas aqueles aspectos que eu disse que são os problemas dele. Faz 1 ano que tenho e 1 ano que espero que els possam fazer alguma mudança pra mim, mesmo que for numa consulta por telefone ao banco de dados de clientes, eles nem dão atenção.


Ainda bem que fiquei sabendo antes de comprar... tô fora!

----------


## netosdr

> Recentemente o Rafael integrou para mim a parte financeira do Vigo ao Gateway do Myauth2, ficou show de bola. Liga pra ele... Esse ISP Integrator é uma solução mais robusta, gerencia desde o gateway, financeiro, hospedagem, criação e manutençao de emails, etc e tal, tudo integrado num produto só... Porém o custo é bem mais alto... Dá uma googlada nele, q vc vai ver!


Tentei encontrar os valores do ISP Integrator no site mas não achei, vc sabe dizer mais ou menos quanto tá?

----------


## xandemartini

> Tentei encontrar os valores do ISP Integrator no site mas não achei, vc sabe dizer mais ou menos quanto tá?


A instalação e suporte remotos custa 3k, se for presencial, com deslocamento de 2 técnicos por 2 dias para instalar e fazer a integração com seus servidores de email, hospedagem, mikrotik e o escambau fica em 5k. Mensalmente, até 1000 clientes, é 500 reais, de 1000 a 5000 clientes, 800 reais. Esse foi o orçamento que me passaram, não sei se é válido para qualquer caso, mas já dá pra ter uma idéia de custos. Pra mim é demasiado alto ainda, mas sei de provedores grandes que utilizam ele.

----------


## netosdr

> A instalação e suporte remotos custa 3k, se for presencial, com deslocamento de 2 técnicos por 2 dias para instalar e fazer a integração com seus servidores de email, hospedagem, mikrotik e o escambau fica em 5k. Mensalmente, até 1000 clientes, é 500 reais, de 1000 a 5000 clientes, 800 reais. Esse foi o orçamento que me passaram, não sei se é válido para qualquer caso, mas já dá pra ter uma idéia de custos. Pra mim é demasiado alto ainda, mas sei de provedores grandes que utilizam ele.


Tem um pessoal aqui perto que usa, as referências são as melhores, mas tb pelo maior preço da categoria, tem que ser algo realmente bom mesmo!

----------


## Acronimo

a julgar pelo preço, e pelo suporte do patrick eu prefiro o myauth, ja vi varios outtros softwares uns pecam pelo atendimento, e suporte, pois em um determinado software o atendente não sabia sobre autenticação radius, outros o tel nunca consigo falar, outros o pre~ço é alto como o vigo, a meu ver, pagar por mensalildade, eu preferia pagar para um desenvolvedor, imagine pagando isso a 4 anos, eu teria pago um absurdo

----------


## mgn5005

Amigo aqui usamos o Bemtevi da Blueone, estamos muito satisfeitos com o resultado, tem a parte de radius que pode ser integrada ao mikrotik, tem controle financeiro, central de assinante, controle de suporte (helpdesl), trabalha tanto com pppoe como com hotspot caso voce integre ele ao mikrotik, e o preço nao é alto nao

abraços



Marcelo

----------


## netosdr

> Amigo aqui usamos o Bemtevi da Blueone, estamos muito satisfeitos com o resultado, tem a parte de radius que pode ser integrada ao mikrotik, tem controle financeiro, central de assinante, controle de suporte (helpdesl), trabalha tanto com pppoe como com hotspot caso voce integre ele ao mikrotik, e o preço nao é alto nao
> 
> abraços
> 
> Marcelo


Quanto vc pagou pra instalar e quanto paga por mês? O sistema envia boletos por email pros clientes? Avisos de atraso? Pode-se liberar e bloquear clientes diretamente pelo programa, integrado ao MK e liberação no servidor?

----------


## mgn5005

Amigo a instalação e integração fomos nos mesmo que fizemos, quanto a mensalidade depende da negociação com eles, que tem uma tabela dependendo da quantidade de clientes que voce tem, mas nao sai caro nao c voce colocar na balança os beneficios que o sistema traz.

Sim o sistema envia boletos por email e tambem tem central de assinante para o cliente tirar a 2º via dos boletos e extrato de acesso

Ele tem um radius que integramos junto com o mikrotik para efetuar o bloqueio e liberação automatica dos clientes, quem faz isso aqui hoje é a secretaria, e libera os tecnicos para serviços mais nobres.

Como ele é um radius voce pode colocar atributos de resposta para os inadimplentes e redireciona-los para paginas de aviso!

Vale a pena voce dar uma consultada nos preços deles, para voce ter uma ideia, antes da implantação do sistema tinhamos um tecnico que era obrigado a ficar dentro do provedor para auxiliar os usuario que as vezes reclamavam estar sem conexao, quando na verdade estavam digitando usuario e senha incorretas, este tipo de verificação o sistema faz online e a secretaria mesmo que ajuda os clientes; Sem contar que o sistema guarda os registros dos acessos de usuarios com macs errados, ips errados, e tal ai voce pode monitorar e fazer as amarrações necessarias para voce nao ter nenhum engraçadinho tentando furar tua rede.


Qualquer coisa me adiciona ai que te passo o contato dos caras da blueone


Abraços




Marcelo
msn [email protected]

----------


## netosdr

> Amigo a instalação e integração fomos nos mesmo que fizemos, quanto a mensalidade depende da negociação com eles, que tem uma tabela dependendo da quantidade de clientes que voce tem, mas nao sai caro nao c voce colocar na balança os beneficios que o sistema traz.


Pagar por cliente? Totalmente inviável!

----------


## netosdr

> Ele tem um radius que integramos junto com o mikrotik para efetuar o bloqueio e liberação automatica dos clientes, quem faz isso aqui hoje é a secretaria, e libera os tecnicos para serviços mais nobres.


Esta integração o próprio sistema tem ou vc que adaptou? Tem jeito de usar o sistema somente com MAC+IP sem usar usuario e senha e depois ir mudando?

----------


## mgn5005

Na verdade o padrao será o mesmo como voce fosse usar com o freeradius ou outro sistema radius qualquer, para ser sincero nao testamos somente com mac + ip, pois nos derrubamos o servidor velho e mudarmos tudo para o sistema novo, usuario + senha + mac + ip, para dar uma melhorada na segurança.

Mas se o teu medo é ter que fazer algo radical da noite para o dia no teu provedor nao se preocupe, voce pode ir migrando devagar como? se o mac e ip deste usuario tiver cadastrado no mk e ativo, ele nao ira consultar o radius, neste linha de raciocinio voce poder ir desativando os usuario do mk e quando voce fizer isso o mk vai consultar este usuario no radius entendeu? 

Quanto ao valor que voce havia dito que ficava inviavel eu acho mais facil voce entrar em contato com o pessoal da blueone e pegar o valor com eles e comparar as funcionalidades com outros sistemas do mercado e colocar na balança o custo beneficio que voce ira ter.



Abraços



Marcelo
msn [email protected]

----------


## Acronimo

de uma olhada no www.tmsoft.com.br pagar por mes eu não faço de isso de forma alguma, pois prometem atualização e nada, o Patrick cobra um preço so, 500 paus, e ele atualiza sempre, eu confio 110% no cara, no site dele tem forum de discuçao, etc ele entende demais
o software é bom, não troco por nada, servidor de correio monto em maquina separada, deixo o server so pro myauth
500 reais pelos beneficios que o myauth traz, é um valor ate baixo

----------


## thenet

galera..obrigado pelas respostas...

avho legal essa discussão sobre os sistemas, assim todos podem ver os prós e contras e cada sistema, assim como conhecer novos, como no caso desse que o amigo mgn5005 indicou.

mas ainda gostaria de referencias sobre o netprovider rsrs

abraços!

----------


## Acronimo

Bom, a unica coisa que me deixa um pouco chateado, é a seguinte, vejo varias pessoas com extrema experiencia em programação, e tals falando sobre softwares,
entao para fazermos um sistema de gerenciamento que vai suprir nossas nessessidades so falta o que? boa vontade,
muitos tem outros poucos, mas o que mais aparece é a "preguiça" amigos, não entendo muito de programação, mas isso agente pesquisa, aprende, basta ter boa vontade e isso não me falta, 
vamos mobilizar todos, em fazermos um software que seja livre, para todos, e não pensar em so querer ganhar, garanto que ganhariamos mais se todos tivessemos um software que seja pesronalizado a sua "cara" que seja livre, que todos usem assim os problemas de muitos seriam resolvidos, pois seria uma solução homogenea para todos, 
estou aki se precisarem, estou disposto a ajudar tanto financeiramente quando intelictualmente
abraços a todos

----------


## thenet

> Bom, a unica coisa que me deixa um pouco chateado, é a seguinte, vejo varias pessoas com extrema experiencia em programação, e tals falando sobre softwares,
> entao para fazermos um sistema de gerenciamento que vai suprir nossas nessessidades so falta o que? boa vontade,
> muitos tem outros poucos, mas o que mais aparece é a "preguiça" amigos, não entendo muito de programação, mas isso agente pesquisa, aprende, basta ter boa vontade e isso não me falta, 
> vamos mobilizar todos, em fazermos um software que seja livre, para todos, e não pensar em so querer ganhar, garanto que ganhariamos mais se todos tivessemos um software que seja pesronalizado a sua "cara" que seja livre, que todos usem assim os problemas de muitos seriam resolvidos, pois seria uma solução homogenea para todos, 
> estou aki se precisarem, estou disposto a ajudar tanto financeiramente quando intelictualmente
> abraços a todos



Eu concordo plenamente com sua colocação amigo.

Mas infelizmente o mercado de trabalho não nos proporcional tal possibilidade, pois quem manja de programação, também tem que comer igual nós. Por minimo que seja, essa pessoa tem que ganhar dinheiro de alguma coisa para sobreviver.
Gostaria sim que um grupo de programadores desenvolvesse um soft livre para provedores, assim como eu ajudaria com testes e ideias.
Mas também temos que ver o lado de quem trabalha com o desenvolvimento na area profissional.

Coloquei esse tópico não para debater sobre isso também, mas para ter referencias sobre o Net Provider e outros sistemas. E como as empresas precisam de agilidade, não podemos esperar cair do céu o Sr. sistema de gestão para provedores e temos que nos adequar aos que o mercado oferece.

Pelo que conversei com o pessoal da Net Provider, eles estão querendo se transformar em um soft da melhor qualidade possível, me parece que ja são muito bons, chegando a ganhar dos que ja estao no mercado. E com customizações, chegar mais perto do soft ideal para cada cliente deles. Minha empresa está esperando apenas referencias da empresa deles (que eles não podem me fornecer por causa de contratos) para fechar, por isso recorri ao fórum.

Obrigado.

----------


## Acronimo

Tb acho que ninguem deveria trabalhar de graça, e nem quero isso
so quero que mobilizar um grupo para fecharmos um acordo de desenvolver um software e pagaremos por isso, alem deles ganharem para programar, tb ganhariam para implentar modulos, e tb dar suporte e acessoria, a outras pessoas, como o pesoal do gulbf faz, o software é livre, free totalmente, so que se precisar de suporte em instalação e tals eles cobram por isso
mas ajuda gratuitamente por email e por forum no site
isso que quero, imagine se o Patrick não precisasse do myauth e o liberasse e cobrasse apenas a suporte por tel ou por msn, toda vez que entrarmos em contato pedindo alguma ajuda, ele cobrasse digamos que 70 reias, (pagaria rindo claro) ele teria muito lucro, (comigo mesmo ele teria um $$ bem alto, pois sempre ligo pra la)
amigos não estou querendo um myauth de graça não, estou pedindo uma coisa simples, um ponto de partida para todos aki poderem modificar, e todos saem ganhando, 
me fale programadores aki presente, vcs não conseguem dedicar uma hora por dia em uma mesa para realizar isso?
 :Fight:

----------


## Magnun

Haha... Uma hora por dia?! Cara, sou desenvolvedor por esporte e prazer. E te afirmo, uma hora por dia demoraria um ano pra fazer só o básico!!

Atualmente estou desenvolvendo um Plugin pro Exaile (player MP3 do Linux), uma coisa simples. Mas já tenho uma semana utilizando mais ou menos 4 horas por dia. E só consegui começar a escrever o inicio do código ontem! Gastei quase a semana toda, inclusive fins de semana, pesquisando...

O processo de desenvolver além de precisar de MUITO tempo precisa de muito planejamento e pesquisa... Uma hora por dia é só dá pro programador se aquecer pra começar a programar...

Acho interessante e ambicioso a idéia de vocês, como já respondi no seu outro tópico, mas isso não é tão simples como vocês imaginam! 

Mas como você disse só precisa do ponta pé inicial!

----------


## thenet

Acronimo, realmente, não seria nada mal. mas foi igual a resposta do amigo Magnun. Uma hora por dia é pouco, e a galera que programa cobra mto caro por hora. 

e falando nisso, aqui no forum tem uns 2 ou 3 sistemas ja free que interage com mikrotik. o problema é realmente ter aquele perfeito que todos nós gostaríamos huehuehu

----------


## Acronimo

realmente uma hora por dia demoraria com uma pessoa, mas imagine 10 ou 20, se tivermos 20 pessoas em, cima, (sei que aki tem muito mais que 20 programadores) teriamos ai quase 20 horas de programação por dia, entao seria uma larga escala
precisamos de sistemas mais simples, mas que podemos futuramante alterar os fontes

vamos fazer um feijao e arroz, pra depois conseguir ir para o caviar

----------


## JHONNE

Gente se for pra desenvolver tô dentro,

vamos criar uma lista: Adicione seu nick no forum:

- Jhonne

----------


## river2

O *NET PROVIDER* OS CARAS NÃO LIGAM PARA VC, NÃO QUEREM NADA, ACHO ATE QUE ESSE SITEMA NÃO EXISTE.

----------


## JHONNE

> O *NET PROVIDER* OS CARAS NÃO LIGAM PARA VC, NÃO QUEREM NADA, ACHO ATE QUE ESSE SITEMA NÃO EXISTE.


 
Comprei e não recebi, telefone não respondia, passei um email solitando meu dinheiro de volta, disse que devolveriam, passei conta e tudo e ateh hoje nada!!!

----------


## river2

Acho que esse *NET PROVIDER* é piraretagem nao tem nem telefone fixo, atendem por celular.

o endereço deles>>> (usehost) Hospedagem de Sites - Olinda, Recife, PE - Brasil





> Comprei e não recebi, telefone não respondia, passei um email solitando meu dinheiro de volta, disse que devolveriam, passei conta e tudo e ateh hoje nada!!!

----------


## edielsonps

Quem tiver Afin de um sistema de integração bom para Mikrotik estou a Disposição 

querem ver o demo:

www.myrouter.com.br/demo 

Usuário: demo
senha: demo

mais informações www.myrouter.com.br

----------


## Acronimo

Uso o myauth, otimo sistem, so que não tem financeiro, e não interage com o mk, no caso o myrouter poderia ser usado junto ao myauth, myauth para controle, e myrouter para integração ao mk?

----------


## paulojrandrade

> Quem tiver Afin de um sistema de integração bom para Mikrotik estou a Disposição 
> 
> querem ver o demo:
> 
> www.myrouter.com.br/demo 
> 
> Usuário: demo
> senha: demo
> 
> mais informações www.myrouter.com.br


Edilsonps... por gentileza entre em contato comigo, já enviei-lhe 03 emails e nao tive retono... ambos pelo seu site www.myrouter.com.br

Obrigado

----------


## edielsonps

> Edilsonps... por gentileza entre em contato comigo, já enviei-lhe 03 emails e nao tive retono... ambos pelo seu site www.myrouter.com.br
> 
> Obrigado


 
conserteza amigo não entrei em contato por que não recebir seus email irmão 
estou entrando em contato agora para lhe deixar meu MSN nos conversar

MSN: [email protected]

----------


## JHONNE

Também estou interessado no sistema, no entanto não consegui contato pelo seu celular e se tem uma coisa que eu aprendi foi não adquirir nada sem que tenha um contato por telefone, afinal problemas não tem hora marcada para ocorrer!!!

----------


## chingLee

Galera sou novo na comunidade mas tb tenho algumas dificuldades com os sistemas existentes e minha principal dúvida é:
Alguém sabe o motivo de não haver nenhum sistema desses em browser? Não ficaria mais fácil desenvolver em um navegador WEB e nós acessarmos um servidor WEB? 

Abraço a todos.

----------


## edielsonps

> Também estou interessado no sistema, no entanto não consegui contato pelo seu celular e se tem uma coisa que eu aprendi foi não adquirir nada sem que tenha um contato por telefone, afinal problemas não tem hora marcada para ocorrer!!!


 
opa amigo desculpas meu celular estava com problema, mas agora esta ok se precisa é só ligar ou falar comigo por msn.. fico no aguardo

----------


## thenet

galera, realmente os caras do Net Provider sumiram. não achei mais contato algum deles. por isso continuo com o VIgo mas fechei um contrato de modificação. Estão refazendo muita coisa e fazendo coisas a mais pra mim, do meu jeito. muito melhor. ta show de bola. 
valew

----------


## paulojrandrade

> Galera sou novo na comunidade mas tb tenho algumas dificuldades com os sistemas existentes e minha principal dúvida é:
> Alguém sabe o motivo de não haver nenhum sistema desses em browser? Não ficaria mais fácil desenvolver em um navegador WEB e nós acessarmos um servidor WEB? 
> 
> Abraço a todos.


Amigo, acredito q vc esta equivocado, ou nao procurou direito... Myauth, Bemtivi, Unius Provider, ISPadmin, Titan etc etc.... todos esses dentro mais, q existe opensource, eles são configurados e administrador via browser.


 :Shakehands:

----------


## JHONNE

> galera, realmente os caras do Net Provider sumiram. não achei mais contato algum deles. por isso continuo com o VIgo mas fechei um contrato de modificação. Estão refazendo muita coisa e fazendo coisas a mais pra mim, do meu jeito. muito melhor. ta show de bola. 
> valew


Minha experiência com a vigo também não foi muito boa, paguei para instalar o sistema e nunca cheguei a usar, na época não estava bem adaptado para o uso de hotspot e tinha uma central de assinantes com tipo de conexões que eu nem utilizava;

Reclamei e eles não me deram muita atenção, fiquei com o prejuizo da instalação e desisti do serviço.

----------


## JHONNE

> Amigo, acredito q vc esta equivocado, ou nao procurou direito... Myauth, Bemtivi, Unius Provider, ISPadmin, Titan etc etc.... todos esses dentro mais, q existe opensource, eles são configurados e administrador via browser.


O pessoal do IspAdmin me pediu 10 dias pra instalar o sistema. Já pensou se eu tiver um problema como o servidor? realmente não pareceu uma boa alternativa.

----------


## edielsonps

> O pessoal do IspAdmin me pediu 10 dias pra instalar o sistema. Já pensou se eu tiver um problema como o servidor? realmente não pareceu uma boa alternativa.


estamos aki a disposição dos amigos 

www.myrouter.com.br/demo
usuario e senha : demo

----------

